# Hair Straightening Tutorial



## Grace (Nov 7, 2006)

This tutorial is good for beginners, it's very basic and easy to learn from!

How to Use Hair Straighteners - VideoJug

Hope that helps some of you!


----------



## Leony (Nov 7, 2006)

Cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Grace (Nov 7, 2006)

Your welcome


----------



## LVA (Nov 7, 2006)

lol, i posted the same video in this thread



CLICK


----------



## Grace (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha oh cool! Should this be closed then? Sorry bout that!


----------



## LVA (Nov 7, 2006)

nah ... mine is more of a b4/after ... i just added a link cuz i'm too lazi i explain how i get my hair straight .. lol ...


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 7, 2006)

Awesome deal! Thanks!


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## Grace (Nov 8, 2006)

Np guys!


----------



## sadhunni (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks. that was great.


----------

